# Official Thread: Bulls vs Rockets



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Sunday, Jan. 26
12:00 pm 
vs. Rockets 
TV: DTV , FSChi 

Well folks I think it's about time for the Bulls to go on a winnning streak. What do you all say? Fizer has looked flat out dominant in the past few games. Marshall is solid. I also really liked our ball movement last game against the Wiz. We had 32 assists in the game, a season high. Curry seems to be coming around and giving us some good energy - now if he could just avoid those ticky-tack fouls and stop falling for every head fake. Geesh! And how about ERob's play as of late! Flat out electrifying. Lets see some more, lets see some more!!

Go Bulls!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ming steps on Brunson.

Rockets win 87-82.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

houston is 23-18 17-6 at home. Last 10 games are 6-4, but they have lost 3 in a row. 

We are 16-27. 2-20 on the road. 4-6 last 10 games. 

Houston averages 91.3 pts agame but give up only 89.8. However at home they average, 94.1 

We score 94 a game but give up 98.2,on the road we score 92.2 a game.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

I wanted Ming over JWill. This ones gonna be tough to watch.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peter Vescey</b>!
> I wanted Ming over JWill. This ones gonna be tough to watch.


You don't need to fear Yao Ming in this game. He struggles real bad lately.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't you just love how the Bulls face the NBA's past one day and then face it's future two days later? I've actually been anticipating this game more than the Jordan game- with Jordan you at least know what you're gonna get. This game could be very telling for the future of the NBA. Ming vs. Chandler could (and that's a pretty big "could") be this generation's Wilt vs. Russell. Granted, both players have got a long way to go before they can even be mentioned in the same breath with greats like Wilt and Russell, but the potential is undeniably there. I've mentioned several times that Chandler may be the one player capable of having any success guarding Yao- he's got superior hops and mobility, longer arms, and is only 3 inches shorter. I wouldn't be surprised to see Ming dominate Chandler in this matchup- his skills are just lightyears ahead of Tyson's at this stage in their respective careers, and Tyson is gonna have to develope some sort of outside game if he ever wants to compete with Ming. I doubt Tyson will ever be the offensive force that Yao will be, but then Russell was never the offensive force that Wilt was......


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This one's going to be a good old-fashioned feel-bad blowout. Early start, post-Wizards hangover, Steve Francis looking to show everyone up, Yao looking to break out of a slump, it goes on and on.

Rockets 104, Bulls 80, and the Raiders win the nightcap.


----------



## Call It Like I See It (Jan 10, 2003)

They were the Hawks after all, but the Bulls finally found a time of day when they can shoot like a professional team. 

Bulls are due for a shocker on the order of the Nets win.

Bulls 93- Rockettes 88

Playoff fever commences in Chicago. Season ticket sales surge. Daley commissions study for a new Grant Park parade route awarding contract to family and friends.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I think Yao wil end his slump here. The Bulls generally end opposing teams losing streaks by practically handing them the victory. I think they will come out flat since they were so energized vs. the Wiz. Young teams are so off and on.
Plus it does not help that I will be going to the game tomorrow. From way up at the 300 level, Yao might appear normal size.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peter Vescey</b>!
> I wanted Ming over JWill. This ones gonna be tough to watch.


me to. i always thought it was a no brainer. I had crazy dreams of a front court of Chandler, Curry, and Yao. Just call me insane.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> I think Yao wil end his slump here. The Bulls generally end opposing teams losing streaks by practically handing them the victory. I think they will come out flat since they were so energized vs. the Wiz. Young teams are so off and on.
> Plus it does not help that I will be going to the game tomorrow. From way up at the 300 level, Yao might appear normal size.


yeah, but lets not forget the play we've seen from our team in the last couple of games. Something I've noticed is that we seem to bring the play of good teams down. Maybe it's because they're not expecting much from us, but at least we're good enough to actually take advantage of this. This is the classic advantage of the underdog, which is essentially what we are except against maybe Memphis. Still really what we should be thinking about is how Fizer will score with a 7-5 center in the lane. Hell, how will anyone. We lead the league in points in the paint. That's something we can hang our hat on, and begin to build an offensive minded identity around. Question is how do we attack Yao? I say a large part of attacking Yao is getting him in foul trouble. But can we do that will Fizer and Marshall? Will Curry and Chandler show up? I think these are intriguing questions. I'm excited to see Brunson's D on Steve-Franchise. A true test. And perhaps more important, I want to see how Steve Defends Brunson. It seems that Brunson might be catching opponents by surprise, but after three solid games, I think teams will be looking a little closer at him. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Don't you just love how the Bulls face the NBA's past one day and then face it's future two days later? I've actually been anticipating this game more than the Jordan game- with Jordan you at least know what you're gonna get. This game could be very telling for the future of the NBA. Ming vs. Chandler could (and that's a pretty big "could") be this generation's Wilt vs. Russell. Granted, both players have got a long way to go before they can even be mentioned in the same breath with greats like Wilt and Russell, but the potential is undeniably there. I've mentioned several times that Chandler may be the one player capable of having any success guarding Yao- he's got superior hops and mobility, longer arms, and is only 3 inches shorter. I wouldn't be surprised to see Ming dominate Chandler in this matchup- his skills are just lightyears ahead of Tyson's at this stage in their respective careers, and Tyson is gonna have to develope some sort of outside game if he ever wants to compete with Ming. I doubt Tyson will ever be the offensive force that Yao will be, but then Russell was never the offensive force that Wilt was......


Yao had a great start, but he has struggled since players have started to figure out his game. In 11 games in January, he is shooting only 38.3%.

For the season, per 30 minutes, Yao is averaging 13.9 points on 51.5% shooting with 8.9 rebounds and 2.2 blocks.

Chandler, per 30 minutes, is averaging 11.5 points on 53.5% shooting with 7.6 rebounds and 1.6 blocks.

If Chandler could just improve his free throw shooting to Yao's 75.4%, then Chandler would be averaging 12.5 points per 30 minutes.

All in all, Yao is better than Chandler, but not that much better. And considering that Yao seems to be getting worse as the season progresses, while Chandler seems to be getting better, it really is unclear that Yao's offensive game is an order of magnitude better than Chandler's.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

matching up agains yao is bothering me also. I cant see marshall guarding him. Im surprised that BC didnt activate Bargaric. We could use his height for one game. But he is not. Also houston is athletic. And they match up well for the most part with us. However i can see fizer giving the second team some trouble. That is if Cato doesnt have a record shot blocking game. We need another huge game from Brunson and E-rob.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Don't you just love how the Bulls face the NBA's past one day and then face it's future two days later? I've actually been anticipating this game more than the Jordan game- with Jordan you at least know what you're gonna get. This game could be very telling for the future of the NBA. Ming vs. Chandler could (and that's a pretty big "could") be this generation's Wilt vs. Russell. Granted, both players have got a long way to go before they can even be mentioned in the same breath with greats like Wilt and Russell, but the potential is undeniably there. I've mentioned several times that Chandler may be the one player capable of having any success guarding Yao- he's got superior hops and mobility, longer arms, and is only 3 inches shorter. I wouldn't be surprised to see Ming dominate Chandler in this matchup- his skills are just lightyears ahead of Tyson's at this stage in their respective careers, and Tyson is gonna have to develope some sort of outside game if he ever wants to compete with Ming. I doubt Tyson will ever be the offensive force that Yao will be, but then Russell was never the offensive force that Wilt was......




First of all, the mentioning of Chandler in the same sentance as Russell is without a doubt, one of the most ridiculus things I have ever heard. Chandler has potental, but if he can't play at the end of games on a lottery bound team, score 10 points consistantly, and get abused by players 6 inches shorter than he is, then he should be compared with Eddy Curry, not the great Bill Russell. Ming compared to Rik Smits is a fair assumption. I doubt we will see Ming average 50 ppg any time soon. 

I realize you were really reaching for something with these comparisons, but at least be realistic in your attempt. It sounds like you were trying to be funny or something. 

Also, Chandler is NOT 3 inches shorter than Ming, watch the game and see its more like 5-6 inches.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*also...*

Ming's lower body strength would throw tyson out of the way. In fact, considering Chandler plays 20 mins a game, I doubt we will see him on Ming much at all. And if it does happen, look for Houston to exploit this mis-match, sending Chandler to the bench in foul trouble fast. Same is especially true with Curry. I predict Ming will double the numbers of Chandler and Curry COMBINED.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> First of all, the mentioning of Chandler in the same sentance as Russell is without a doubt, one of the most ridiculus things I have ever heard.


If you actually read my post, you will notice that I clearly say.....


> both players have got a long way to go before they can even be mentioned in the same breath with greats like Wilt and Russell


The point of the comparison was not to suggest in any way that Yao and Chandler will be as good as Wilt/Russell. The comparison is valid in that Ming will likely be the league's premier big man one day, and that Chandler will likely be the only one capable of having any success against him defensively. I really don't see any similarities in Yao's game as opposed to Wilt's game- the only thing they really have in common is that each was/will be the league's most potent big man. I've actually heard the Chandler/Russell comparison from other people before, but to be honest I'd be lying if I said I thought Tyson was ever gonna be that good. Personally, Tyson reminds me more of Dikembe Mutumbo with ups.


> Also, Chandler is NOT 3 inches shorter than Ming, watch the game and see its more like 5-6 inches.


No, you're wrong here. Chandler is 7'2, Ming is 7'5. 5-2=3.



> Ming's lower body strength would throw tyson out of the way. In fact, considering Chandler plays 20 mins a game, I doubt we will see him on Ming much at all. And if it does happen, look for Houston to exploit this mis-match, sending Chandler to the bench in foul trouble fast. Same is especially true with Curry. I predict Ming will double the numbers of Chandler and Curry COMBINED.


Once again, if you actually read my post, you will notice that I clearly said.....


> I wouldn't be surprised to see Ming dominate Chandler in this matchup- his skills are just lightyears ahead of Tyson's at this stage in their respective careers, and Tyson is gonna have to develope some sort of outside game if he ever wants to compete with Ming


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*If Chandler is 7'2"...*



> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> If you actually read my post, you will notice that I clearly say.....
> The point of the comparison was not to suggest in any way that Yao and Chandler will be as good as Wilt/Russell. The comparison is valid in that Ming will likely be the league's premier big man one day, and that Chandler will likely be the only one capable of having any success against him defensively. I really don't see any similarities in Yao's game as opposed to Wilt's game- the only thing they really have in common is that each was/will be the league's most potent big man. I've actually heard the Chandler/Russell comparison from other people before, but to be honest I'd be lying if I said I thought Tyson was ever gonna be that good. Personally, Tyson reminds me more of Dikembe Mutumbo with ups.
> ...




Then Yao is 7' 8".


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*Hey Louie...*

show me ONE link that says Chandler is 7'2". Everwhere he is listed at 7'1". Without shoes he is 6'11".


----------



## FBarley (Nov 10, 2002)

Bulls win in a close one. Chandler won't score much, but I think he can contain Ming as long as he doesn't get in foul trouble


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll get back to you as soon as I find a link, but there were a number of articles at the beginning of the season talking about how Chandler came into training camp and was measured at 7'2, Curry at 6'11 and 3/4. There are several on this forum who can back me up on that.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> I'll get back to you as soon as I find a link, but there were a number of articles at the beginning of the season talking about how Chandler came into training camp and was measured at 7'2, Curry at 6'11 and 3/4. There are several on this forum who can back me up on that.


Well, on Bulls team site, ESPN, Fox sports, CBS, etc, he is LISTED at 7'1" WITH shoes, which means he is closer to 6' 11". There is no way Ming is only 3 inces taller than Tyson. We would all love to think he is, which would explain why a writer may have said that at the beginning of the season, but everyone here knows he isnt. Everyone exagerates on heights, but I have NEVER seen any CREDIBLE sources saying he is 7'2".


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Does it really matter? Wingspan is what counts.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: If Chandler is 7'2"...*



> Originally posted by <b>RayMond Felton</b>!
> 
> I have read where people said Ming is 7'7", so I guess thats how tall he is. LOL


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*True...*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Does it really matter? Wingspan is what counts.



I agree totally. Tyson no doubt has longer arms than Ming. Tyson can probably reach HIGHER than Ming. But Tyson IS NOT 7'2", period.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

No, I'm sorry but you're wrong. Those sites say that Chandler is 7'1 because that's his official height, taken when he was a rookie. He apparently grew over the summer of 2002 (he was 19 at the time), and came into the camp at 7'2. I remember the Tribune having a story about this.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> No, I'm sorry but you're wrong. Those sites say that Chandler is 7'1 because that's his official height, taken when he was a rookie. He apparently grew over the summer of 2002 (he was 19 at the time), and came into the camp at 7'2. I remember the Tribune having a story about this.


So we are supposed to base Chandler's height on your memory of something that was printed in the Tribune? I guess Chandler was measured by the reporter who wrote the article, right? 

You have to back it up with something. Not just your memory and we all know EVERYTHING the Tribune says is right, LOL! So, not to make a mountain out of a mole-hill, but you are wrong, and it seems that the rest of the internet seems to think Chandler is 7'1" also.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.mrhoops.com/recruiting/recruits/randolph.html

"Chandler is a legit 7'2 and has a great body (not too thin, not too bulky). "


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

so i guess Chandler shrunk an inch since he was measured by the Bulls. Next year he will be 7"0' i guess.


----------



## SMOOTH1 (Jul 16, 2002)

i also remember when chandler was drafted he was said to be 7'1 and then right when training camp was gonna start the guys on fox mentioned that krause said he thinks chandler grew an xtra inch but officially didnt know until camp starts, then he can verify but i dont remember anything being said after that except the same report by the sports broadcasters(tv nbc,abc cbs).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.allsports.com/cgi-bin/showstory.cgi?story_id=33451

Even though Donyell is not known for his defense, the Bulls need offensive players and Donyell can fill that void. Primarily know as a small forward, Donyell can play the power forward position against certain teams and players. His 6'9" frame will give the Bulls a tall, long front line, with <B>Tyson Chandler (7'2")</B> and Eddy Curry who is 6'11". Also, if you add in Jalen Rose at shooting guard (6'8") you have one of the tallest lineups in the NBA.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*Rick Bruson...*

I read somewhere, but can't remember where, that he is 6'5".


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well this is the "official" tale of the tape -- and we know the NBA measurements are ALWAYS accurate...:uhoh: 


http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rick_brunson/?nav=page


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Hey Louie...*



> Originally posted by <b>RayMond Felton</b>!
> show me ONE link that says Chandler is 7'2". Everwhere he is listed at 7'1". Without shoes he is 6'11".


LOL

You asked for a link, you got TWO links.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> http://www.allsports.com/cgi-bin/showstory.cgi?story_id=33451
> 
> Even though Donyell is not known for his defense, the Bulls need offensive players and Donyell can fill that void. Primarily know as a small forward, Donyell can play the power forward position against certain teams and players. His 6'9" frame will give the Bulls a tall, long front line, with <B>Tyson Chandler (7'2")</B> and Eddy Curry who is 6'11". Also, if you add in Jalen Rose at shooting guard (6'8") you have one of the tallest lineups in the NBA.


Those are the type of articles that start making people believe they could be true. I will stick to OFFICAL heights, not a writers interpritation. Those OFFICAL heights are measured WITH shoes on, and his OFFICAL height is 7'1", they NEVER shortchange a players height, they ALWAYS add an inch or two to it, making Chandler 7'1" at best. Same goes with the rest of the league.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*wow!*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Well this is the "official" tale of the tape -- and we know the NBA measurements are ALWAYS accurate...:uhoh:
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rick_brunson/?nav=page


LOL. Thats what i am saying. If Brunson is 6'4" then Chandler may be 7'1". It is foolish to believe a player is actually taller than what the NBA officailly lists them at.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RayMond Felton</b>!
> 
> 
> Those are the type of articles that start making people believe they could be true. I will stick to OFFICAL heights, not a writers interpritation. Those OFFICAL heights are measured WITH shoes on, and his OFFICAL height is 7'1", they NEVER shortchange a players height, they ALWAYS add an inch or two to it, making Chandler 7'1" at best. Same goes with the rest of the league.


The ol' back step. Whatever you say!

How many inches do the shoes add to Ming's height?

LOL


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The ol' back step. Whatever you say!
> ...



The same amount I would assume. But I have read that Ming was 7'7", which makes about as much sense as Chandler being 7'2". Just curious, but do you have any official heights saying Chandler is 7'2". In case I forgot to mention when I requested links, but we are looking for CREDIBLE, OFFICIAL links stating Chandler is 7'2". I for one, don't believe eveything a reporter writes. And in your first link, it also says Chandler is 7'1", so whick is it? And are we to assume he shrunk before the Bulls measured him? Just curious.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think you quibble over an inch for no good reason.

It would seem that Chandler, given his length and agility, may be the best NBA player to handle Ming. Given both their young ages, it could very well be a great matchup for a decade.

Right now, Ming is certainly head and shoulders above Chandler.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I think the 7'1" measurement is commonly accepted, but what causes confusion, is in discussing the measurement, its often noted that at Tyson's age, big men sometimes still continue to grow a bit more.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Im sorry. I thought this was a road game. This could change things.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I think the 7'1" measurement is commonly accepted, but what causes confusion, is in discussing the measurement, its often noted that at Tyson's age, big men sometimes still continue to grow a bit more.


Absolutely true.

In fact, Tyson is listed as 7'0 as a high school senior on many of the sites talking about the draft. Seems he's at least grown an inch. I suspect the 7'1" figure is from last season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls off to a decent start.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Im sorry. I thought this was a road game. This could change things.


hehe

I was going to point that out to you...

Houston is slumping. 39% FG in their loss to Detroit last game.

Yao had 4 points and 6 boards against Ben Wallace.

Rockets are 6-12 on the road, on a 3-game losing streak, and are 6-4 in their last 10 games.

Bulls are 14-7 at home, coming off a win against a team that has been a nemsis to them.

It'd be a good victory for the Bulls. It'd give them the sense they can beat a good western conference team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The rockets are 6-12 on the road and have lost their last three games they have played


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I think you quibble over an inch for no good reason.
> 
> It would seem that Chandler, given his length and agility, may be the best NBA player to handle Ming. Given both their young ages, it could very well be a great matchup for a decade.
> ...



For the record, I just don't like when people exaggerate their favorate players heights without having real info to back it. 

As far as Chandler being able to guard Ming, I don't really see it. Mings lower body strength will be too much for Tyson, who doesnt like contact. I think Curry could actually defend Ming better than Tyson. I look for the Bulls to use Chandler more on help defense against Ming.
As a Bulls fan, I am glad we only will face Ming twice a year. Much unlike the 15 or so times a year Wilt matched up with Russell, because they were in the same conference. Which is yet another reason this matchup is NOTHING remotely similar to Louie's Wilt/Russel, Ming/Chandler comparison.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose off to a great start.
3-4 FG, 3 reb, 2 ast

More rebounds than Ming ;-)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RayMond Felton</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I just don't like when people exaggerate their favorate players heights without having real info to back it.


For the record, your point is taken, and I'd just as soon we move on...


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

Tyson has 2 early fouls. Here comes lazy. Let's see how he guards Ming.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RayMond Felton</b>!
> Tyson has 2 early fouls. Here comes lazy. Let's see how he guards Ming.


I'm saying a prayer to the Patron Saint of Hardnose Ball that "lazy" straps a pair on and lays at least one good, hard foul on Yao right away, to le him know he's there.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm saying a prayer to the Patron Saint of Hardnose Ball that "lazy" straps a pair on and lays at least one good, hard foul on Yao right away, to le him know he's there.



I agree. Can't let Posey go off either. If Curry is only gonna play 15 minutes, he needs to foul Ming HARD!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose gives it to Curry, he gets it taken away.

Next time down the court, Rose to Curry for the dunk.

If at first you don't succeed, keep on [email protected] 'till you do succeed.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

_NICE_ quarter for Rose and Marshall

Rose 10 Pts, 4 reb, 3 ast
Marshall 7 pts, 4 reb, 2 blk


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> If at first you don't succeed, keep on [email protected] 'till you do succeed.


Believe it or not, that's one of my wife's 90 year-old grandma's all-time favorite lines.

(BTW -- you don't have to mask the word "sucking" and if you did, you shouldn't _Mr. Moderator_!:laugh: )


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

both teams are hot from the field. Nice quarter for Rose.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, that's one of my wife's 90 year-old grandma's all-time favorite lines.
> ...


Grandma knows the 3 stooges ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brunson is 17-24 FG since he's off the IR.

Something we've needed desparately: a consistent outside shooter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer is sooooo strong.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The "lazy" Curry has beaten Cato down the floor three times this game. 

E-rob and brunson and fizer are really playing well for the second team the last few games. I love the way brunson pushes the ball. Curry? He has been there on the break so far on almost every play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 14-6 this Q


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Just a little idle number crunching:

If the Bulls lose today, their record will be 16-28 = .363
If the Bulls win today, their record will be 17-27 = .386


end of season projections by winning percentage:

30-52 = .365
31-51 = .378
32-50 = .390


A win today puts us into a pace near the 32 win mark, for a team that has been steadily improving and should continue to win at a greater pace than they have in the first half. 

A loss today, still has them about on pace to meet realistic pre-season expectations.


But lets win and get in the habit of setting the bar higher! :yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brunson really has his hands full with Francis


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer with the hard, flagrant foul.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

Curry is playing out of his mind (for him). He is hustling and getting up and down the court well. This must mean Cartwright is about to take him out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Houston playing twin towers. Bulls aren't ;-)


----------



## coolFilipino (Jan 19, 2003)

maybe that hard foul is a good thing for Fizer. it'll make him more intimidating to other players who try to guard him or take it to him! I'm really enjoying Fizer's play right now and I think a little dirtiness will help him out. 
kinda like Kenyon Martin the year before his game got much better


----------



## coolFilipino (Jan 19, 2003)

you're right. BC took Curry out at the best time. right when Curry was tearing things up...?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>coolFilipino</b>!
> you're right. BC took Curry out at the best time. right when Curry was tearing things up...?


Yao came in, so did Chandler.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry was taken out because he was being eaten alive defensively. He was tearin it up offensively, but his defense and rebounding wasn't cutting it. But hey, none of these guys can rebound..... Houston just had 3 straight chances. 

Way to box out and grab a damn defensive board.


----------



## coolFilipino (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for letting me know why. It gets rather hard keeping up with the game on nba.com


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

Turnovers are killing us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BC isn't arbitrarily taking Curry out. It's pretty easy to figure out that when Yao came in, BC countered with Chandler.

Bulls quickly down by 6. Turnovers, turnovers, turnovers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

13-0 run for Houston


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls are blowing the game...

Oh by the way they are not gonna win...cause they loast the first quarter...remember?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Incredibly bad luck.

Brunson hits a 3 with 2 seconds on the clock. Mobley chucks one in for 3 from half court at the half.

Bulls down 8, 57-49 at half


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> BC isn't arbitrarily taking Curry out. It's pretty easy to figure out that when Yao came in, BC countered with Chandler.
> 
> Bulls quickly down by 6. Turnovers, turnovers, turnovers.


Maybe Cartwright put Chandler in because he is 7'4".


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Mobley from mid court????

Bulls defense sucks today.......


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The possession where they drove into the lane and Curry didn't help out defensively and they scored, Chandler got off the bench. Then Yao got off the bench.

A 5 pt lead for the Bulls turns into a 8 pt lead for the Rockets.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow, cant believe how that half ended. Terrible defense as a whole, and of course the turnovers.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> The possession where they drove into the lane and Curry didn't help out defensively and they scored, Chandler got off the bench. Then Yao got off the bench.
> 
> A 5 pt lead for the Bulls turns into a 8 pt lead for the Rockets.


I was gonna say the same thing, it wasnt Cartwright stratigic genius.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

10 t/o in the first half. Already as many as we had the whole game against Washington. 

Too many!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Can we cause a meltdown...*

to the Rockets????/


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*as soon as Bill*

put in Jalen,Tyson,Marsh
and took out Eddie,Eddy&Marcus we had that 13-0 run


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK They let things get out of control towards the end there. Now its time to see if this team has matured at all over the course of the season. Are they capable of regaining composure, redoubling there effort and taking charge in the second half, or are they gonna wuss out and have me flipping back and forth between the game and ESPN Classic through the 4th quarter?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Crawford should stop the talking..and start balling....hope he gets 5 3's in the 3rd quarter...i mean common lets kick the Rockets...I cant stand that guy ..Francis


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Why do we always have to give the opposing teams to have a field day????Houston has been playing badly the last 3 games and..what do you know..the explode on us...Damn can't we get another quarter like the 4th in Atlanta or is it a 1 in a million???


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

very nice start to the 3rd quarter. 12-0 run so far.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls on 19-4 run!!!!!!!!!!!In the 3rd.....
Bulls are up 68-61 !!!!!!

Go Bulls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

So far they're keeping me away from the rest of basic cable! Way to go! KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

jamal is heating up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

big three by Jamal! Ten point lead.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Bulls by 10. JC with the 3! Jalen showed good faith going back to him after the earlier miss. Nice to see that from Jalen.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*YeAH cRAWFORD......*

yOU GOT 2 3 POINTERS baby!!!!!!!

YOU OWER ME 3 MORE!!!!!!

bULLS UP 75-65!!!!!!!

bULLS ON A 26-8 RUN!!!!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

unBULLievable


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Bulls having no problem scoring against a good defensive team in the ROckets. Showing a lot of confidence.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

Its about time Fizer comes in.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

How's JC's defense been? Where's EROb?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*cHANDLER.....*

HE IS PLAYING BADLY ON THE OFFENSIVE END


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

Why not bring in Fizer for chandler? Get Blount out of there.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

This is the ONE game I can't watch b/c none of the bars w/ league pass are open at 10:00 am.  

Can someone tell me if they showed the starting line-ups and if Yao got a 4 minute ovation?


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

WE should keep attacking Eddie Griffin. WIth Marshall and Fizer in the post.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

WHATS THE SCORE????i LOST GAMECHANELL...thanks!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

So blount comes in, gets the offensive board on a brunson miss, then gets fouled going for the dunk.

Why is he in there, anyhow?


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

We need to do a much better job closing out quarters. I hate to say it, but i smell a Houston run. Get Blount out of there!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Bulls 81 Rockets 77

Rebound by E. Griffin, taken away by Blount.

End of quarter.
12 point turnaround for the quarter. Now finish it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> WHATS THE SCORE????i LOST GAMECHANELL...thanks!!!!!


81-77 start of the 4th. bulls lead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q3
Bulls 32
Houston 20

Bulls lead by 4, 81-77


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount 3 minutes, 0-1 FG, 2-2 FT, 2 off reb, 2 points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls just 1 t/o in the third quarter.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

Fizer- 9 min, 8pts, 2 reb, steal


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

IF bILL DOESN'T PUT cURRY IN THERE THE bULLS ARE GONNA LOSE...
fIZER CAN'T SCORE IN FRONT OF mING..AND bLOUNT WELL FORGET IT


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

dAMN IT ..i HOPE WE DON'T LOSE hOUSTON TRAILING BY TWO


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Blount 3 minutes, 0-1 FG, 2-2 FT, 2 off reb, 2 points


I know, I know, its Corey freaking Blount. But ya gotta admit, that's not a bad line for three minutes from a back-up big man. Those offenisve rebounds could boil down to being HUGE if this game comes down to the wire.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are playing the same lineup now that played awesome in the last game.

Let's see if Fizer can get 17 points this Q.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*bULLS HAVEN'T SCORED YET...*

IN THE 4TH...DAMN IT:upset:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> bulls just 1 t/o in the third quarter.


Man, I wish I could have been a fly on the wall in the Bulls lockerroom at halftime.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I know, I know, its Corey freaking Blount. But ya gotta admit, that's not a bad line for three minutes from a back-up big man. Those offenisve rebounds could boil down to being HUGE if this game comes down to the wire.



But, he cant box out on defense and he fouls everyone. Don't he'll be in if the game comes down to the wire though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

3 minutes gone in Q4

Bulls ZERO points
Rockets just 3

Bulls have taken just 3 shots
Rockets are 0-5 FG and 3-3 FT


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Come on guys...regroup. We can do this. Gotta believe.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*mIKE mILLER*

hE IS 1-15 fg 
[email protected]


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RayMond Felton</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> But, he cant box out on defense and he fouls everyone. Don't he'll be in if the game comes down to the wire though.


No doubt. Believe me, I'm not trying to oversell Corey Blount. Just giving some love for a few glimpses of nice effort.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brunson is cold
Rose hits a bucket, bulls are on the board
Bulls are down 84-83
Griffin shooting 1
7:16 left


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:no:  :upset: :no:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 22-7-5
Bulls up 85-84


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

WE ARE GONNA LOSE THIS FREAKIN GAME!!!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Put Jamal back in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

87-84 bulls


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

ERob is 0-2 on jump balls... aganst smaller guys too. I never would have expected that.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

HOW MUCH TIME LEFT????
sCORE?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Is Donyell in the game? Please God?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

hOPEFULLY fIZER TAKES IN cHARGE.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> HOW MUCH TIME LEFT????
> sCORE?


5:52


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are WINNING this game at this point.

Yao 27 min, 3-6 FG, 2-2 FT, 7 Reb, 2 Ast, 8 Pts
Chandler 21 min, 2-7 FG, 2-2 FT, 5 Reb, 2 Ast, 1 stl, 1 blk, 6 pts

Rose 7-19 FG, 8-8 FT, 7 reb, 5 ast, 1 stl, 22 pts
Francis 8-20 FG, 5-7 FT, 6 reb, 3 ast, 2 stl, 22 pts


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

hASSELL IS STINKING UP THE JOINT...:upset:


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Trent comes back in the game and promptly hits a J. Well done.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

87-87 4:56 left
Yao shooting a FT (missed)
Rose hits, 89-87 Bulls


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

ROSE TOOK A CHARGE!!?!

HELL HAS FROZEN OVER!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose comin up huge.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose scoops, scores, fouled by Yao!

91-87 Bulls with a FT coming
4:26 left


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> ROSE TOOK A CHARGE!!?!
> 
> HELL HAS FROZEN OVER!!!


:laugh: 

Must feel a lot like Chicago!


Nice to see that Jalen actually gets the call.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brunson behind the back pass out of bounds.

Buls up 92-87
3:55 left

"The Jalen Rose Show," says Funk
Houston timeout


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

franchise is 8-23. 

Rockets missed 12 fts.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Brand had a triple double today:

17,14, and 10

First of his career?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Cartwright must put in JC and EDDY...I mean is Marshall guarding YAO?????


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

They need Chandler in there to contend with Yao.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> franchise is 8-23.


Maybe he's getting a headache.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Rockets 35 freethrows
Bulls 17


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Cartwright has got to be an idiot... you have Yell on him with 5 fouls and is way shorter

Put Chandler in


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> franchise is 8-23.
> 
> Rockets missed 12 fts.


Yao and Francis are west conference all-stars.

Hrm.... who's having the best all-star performance tonight?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Rockets 35 freethrows
> Bulls 17


This trend is extremely upsetting. 2nd in pts in the paint. Half as many ft's.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What did Fizer do to get that foul? I didn't get to see what he did? What did he do?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Who cares about Yao? He's got 10 points and 8 boards. He's hardly tearing us up.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Who cares about Yao? He's got 10 points and 8 boards. He's hardly tearing us up.


He scored 2 of their last 3 baskets. He's gettin great position on Marshall.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Where the hell is TC?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The foul by fizer really hurt. Rose drilled the three and it didnt count.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q4
Francis 2-9 FG 4 pts
Rose 3-6 FG 3-3 FT 9 pts


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

it will be a pitty if we lose this game....
If we win it...it will mean a lot to the team and definetly boost their confidence


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> The foul by fizer really hurt. Rose drilled the three and it didnt count.


.

What did he do though? I turned away from the TV.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

No chandler

Blount in for Marshall

Chandler is a liability at the FT line.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> .
> 
> What did he do though? I turned away from the TV.


moving pick.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1:44 left
Bulls up 96-93 and the ball


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall tips it in
98-93
1:23 left


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Alright! 98-93. Lets play some D!!!!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Man, BC's refusal to put Tyson back in is really frustrating!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Strategy by Cartwright? He put Blount in for defense, and Marshall in for O. It paid off both ways. Blount took care of Yao, Marshall scored on the offensive board. 

98-93 Bulls... I hope he puts Blount in again for D.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

no breathing room yet. Can't slow it down.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Marshall!!!!!!
With the offensive rebound&the bucket Bulls up 98-93
1:23 left

Game not over...we need one more defensive stop

Throw in Eddy Curry Bill....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brunson with the steal!
Rose to Fizer, he loses the ball...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

YAAARGH!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Fizer making some crucial mistakes.... he didn't catch it, he would've been open for a slam.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I'm so glad I'm missing this game. It sounds really boring.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up 5, Houston with the ball, :55 left
Brunson fouls Francis (why, I don't know)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BC subbing blount/marshall on defense/offense posessions


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I hate not being able to see these games

who's even on the court for the Rockets? The Game Channel only has 4 players in for them Cato, Griffin, Mobley and Francis


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Damn, Marshall fouls em... he's out... gives em a 3 pt play. 

Tie

That was the worst thing to do.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mobley layup, Marshall commits his 6th foul
Houston about to tie the game with the FT
12 seconds for the Bulls to hit the winner


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Sounds like Cato just saved the day by getting two offensive rebounds


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls giving the game away 12 seconds left Mobley to the line for 1 Bulls up 98-97


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

down low to fizer, he spins, draws a double-team and kicks out to brunson who hits the shot!


BULLS WIN! BULLS WIN! BULLS WIN!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They got three offensive rebounds on that play! No excuse!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I'm so glad I'm missing this game. It sounds really boring.


Can't feel too sorry for Lizzy. At least she's got the nice left coast weather. Mike though, no game AND its cold. You are just SOL


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:upset: :no: :heart:  :sigh: :dead: :uhoh:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Is the game over?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Houston with Cato, Francis, Mobley, Griffin, Ming
Bulls with Crawford, Fizer, Rose, Hassell, Brunson


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

ROSE LOSES IT!!!!!!

FIZER GRABS IT!!!

FIZER COMES UP HUUUUUGE!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer hits!
0:00.4 left
Houston timeout


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

God no frweakin 3's guys.....Did we win??????


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Fizer hits!
> 0:00.4 left
> Houston timeout


YES!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer scored!!!!! Oh My!!! 0.4 seconds left.


----------



## coolFilipino (Jan 19, 2003)

so BC put in both Crawford and Brunson? Interesting... I'm guessing Crawford was playing SG?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

BULLS WIN!!!!!

Thank God for Fizer....


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

bulls growing up right before our eyes!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ho hum. bulls win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:rbanana: :banana: :clap: :clap: 

YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

If y'all will excuse me, I'll be bumping _The Official "Thank God We Won't Be Bumping the Season is a Wash Thread"_ now


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

we have 4 less wins before the all-star game than we had all last year.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Can't feel too sorry for Lizzy. At least she's got the nice left coast weather. Mike though, no game AND its cold. You are just SOL


:boohoo: it's funny and sad because it's true 

-----------------

But hey, super clutch play by Fizer to close out the game!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Already at 17 wins! Seems like we're well on our way to 30+


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Marcus really redeemed himself after losing the ball off his leg and letting Cato grab those two offensive rebounds which lead to Mobley's three point play. Good win!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

After a bunch of character building losses, it's nice to start stringing together some character building wins.

They showed heart not quitting after the 2Q letdown, and didn't fold at the end when Houston tied it. Way to go guys! :clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hassell 29 minutes, 3-6 FG, 8 reb, 2 ast, 6 points
Brunson 29 minutes, 3-6 FG, 3 reb, 3 ast, 7 points


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Do you believe they don't get Yao more touches? This guy scored at will whenever he got the ball in the paint. Good thing they have a bunch of ballhogs!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The thing that will build character for this team are some road wins. They got a west coast trip up next....

It was a great win though!!!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> :boohoo: it's funny and sad because it's true
> ...


You guys are right! I'm going to go swimming before the Superbowl!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*True dat*



> Future The thing that will build character for this team are some road wins. They got a west coast trip up next....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Just a little idle number crunching:
> 
> If the Bulls lose today, their record will be 16-28 = .363
> ...


Killuminati: my post on this thread from some time in the first half.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Do you believe they don't get Yao more touches? This guy scored at will whenever he got the ball in the paint. Good thing they have a bunch of ballhogs!


No doubt, Mobley and Francis are hindering Yao's development. I would trade Mobley for a pass first PG and slide Franchise over to the 2.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ming, All-Star, 6-9 FG, 8 reb, 2 ast, 0 blk, 14 pts
Francis, All-Star, 9-26 FG, 8 Reb, 5 ast, 7 TO, 2 stl, 26 pts

Rose 9-23 FG, 7 reb, 5 ast, 2 stl, 29 pts

In Q4:
Rose 3-7 FG, 5-5 FT, 11 Pts
Francis 2-10 FG, 2-4 FT, 6 pts


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> The thing that will build character for this team are some road wins. They got a west coast trip up next....
> 
> It was a great win though!!!


Who do they have on this trip, LA Clippers, Seattle and Portland? The Clippers is a winnable game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

want to hear something strange? Our 16th win came last year on march 1 against washington. Our 16th win this year? Washington! 

17th win? March 16th. 114-112 over????Houston!!!! double ot win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall 32 min, 8-16 FG, 10- reb, 3 stl, 2blk, 17 pts
Fizer 20 minutes, 6-12 FG, 4 reb, 1 ast, 1 stl, 12 pts

Marshall certainly outplayed Yao
Fizer was HUGE, all game long


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

second west coast swing:

Clips 1/29
Blazers 1/31
Sonics 2/1
Suns 1/3
Nugz 2/4

matchup-wise, the Denver game is the most favorable, but its the 4th game in five and the second of a back-to-back, plus the altitude.

Best chance for a road win: Phoenix.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Who do they have on this trip, LA Clippers, Seattle and Portland? The Clippers is a winnable game.


Seattle is slumping
We beat portland pretty well at home


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Killuminati: my post on this thread from some time in the first half.


Ahh you make some good points and 30 wins is a definite possibility. It seems like this team is improving game by game even individuals like Curry and ERob too.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I've been a vocal critic of BC's substitution patterns. Got to give him credit down the stretch. His offense-defense substitutions were great when he was subbing Blount and Donyell. Especially when Blount fronted Yao causing a turnover and when he brought in Donyell who immediately tipped in an offensive rebound. He even put JC in at shooting guard with 12 seconds left when we needed another shooter. Maybe there is hope after all...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I think 30+ is starting to look more and more like a _probability_. (Who said that?:uhoh: )

It sounds like as a group we're pretty high on our chances with several of the road trip games.

Anyone want to go out on a limb and predict a 2-3 trip or better? I'll give the benefit of the doubt and hopes for continued momentum and say 2 wins is a possibility.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> second west coast swing:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Seattle is slumping
> We beat portland pretty well at home


That Seattle game will be a bear as it will be our second day playing in a row. I think we have a good shot at LA. Portland is going to be out for revenge after we knocked them off at home. I will will be happy if we can scratch out 2 wins on this road trip.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Seattle is 19-23, and 3-7 in their last 10
They are a very weak team, IMO.

They feature Payton and Lewis and not much else. And Lewis isn't playing so spectacularly these days.

Bulls are 17-27 with 5 games on the road before the all-star break. 4 more wins and they match last year's win total.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey, the Suns are 4-6 in the last 10, which includes splitting games with the Jazz, a loss to Miami and the Knicks holding on to win today. They'll be tired from travelling west against the Clips, probably can't beat the Blazers. Seattle is second of a road back to back. Maybe we can pull out a win on one of those, but they at least have a days rest before the Suns game, and Phoenix hasn't been playing as well of late. Then, as I said, I fear our guys will be sucking wind in Denver twice down the court -- about the same as good ol' TB#1 at sea level!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Hey, the Suns are 4-6 in the last 10, which includes splitting games with the Jazz, a loss to Miami and the Knicks holding on to win today. Why not?


38-0 the rest of the way, baby!

ROFLMAO


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Hey, the Suns are 4-6 in the last 10, which includes splitting games with the Jazz, a loss to Miami and the Knicks holding on to win today. Why not?


Those games always scare me the most. They will look at a home game against Chicago as a way to get back on track.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> want to hear something strange? Our 16th win came last year on march 1 against washington. Our 16th win this year? Washington!
> 
> 17th win? March 16th. 114-112 over????Houston!!!! double ot win.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

True, Lizzy, but look at my edited post for elaboration on my train of thought.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> want to hear something strange? Our 16th win came last year on march 1 against washington. Our 16th win this year? Washington!
> 
> 17th win? March 16th. 114-112 over????Houston!!!! double ot win.


AND - Lincoln's assistant was named Kennedy and Kennedy was shot in a Lincoln!  

*I'm scared*


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> True, Lizzy, but look at my edited post for elaboration on my train of thought.


I saw it. Makes sense and I hope you are correct in your thinking!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> AND - Lincoln's assistant was named Kennedy and Kennedy was shot in a Lincoln!
> ...


More scary: Kennedy's assistant was named Lincoln ;-)

No kidding.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

Rudy T. is the dumbest coach in the NBA ... thankfully.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<FONT SIZE=-1>(Users Browsing this Forum: Lizzy, johnston797, Qwerty123, dkg1, Budweiser_Boy*, JOHNNY_BRAVisimO*, chitownsports4ever*, Kneepad, Agent911, smARTmouf, Mikedc, Killuminati, TomBoerwinkle#1*, ChiLuv411, Jim Ian, basghetti80*, ChiTown4Life*, Sigifrith, Bulls4Life, tyson2323, shlomo, BullspgJayWill#22, coolFilipino, Wat, E L D R U H M A I, RayMond Felton, DaBullz)</FONT>

NICE!


----------



## Call It Like I See It (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Call It Like I See It</b>!
> They were the Hawks after all, but the Bulls finally found a time of day when they can shoot like a professional team.
> 
> Bulls are due for a shocker on the order of the Nets win.
> ...


Anyone hear anything about the study yet? :laugh:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I had to work....*

Congrats to our BULLS!!!....who played a good game for our team??? anyone?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: I had to work....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Congrats to our BULLS!!!....who played a good game for our team??? anyone?


Rose.

hehehehe


----------

